# Angeln in Tunesien



## wodibo (17. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem ich mit dem Truck meine erste Tunesientour hinter mir habe, mal ein paar Fragen.
Im Hafen habe ich viele gesehen, die mit einfacher Schnur und Köderfischen geangelt haben. Direkt an der Mole waren Kleinfischschwärme und darunter immer große schwarze Schatten |kopfkrat 
Die würde ich geren blinkern, wobblern oder mit Köfi und Pose fangen. Was empfehlt Ihr da und was könnten das für Fische sein. Ich würde sie im Hafen an die Arbeiter herschenken, da sie wohl schon in Öl eingelegt sind :q
Die Ladestelle hab ich meist in Sousse und dann den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wie, wo und auf was kann ich da mit welcher Ausrüstung angeln???

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Tunesien*

Moin,

Ich war leider noch nie in Tunesien und weiß leider auch nicht, was das für Fische sein könnten. Aber in so einer Situation, von der wohl jeder Angler träumt, wäre ich einfach mutig und würde einen mittelgroßen Wobbler samt Stahlvorfach (!) mit Karacho durchs Kampfgetümmel kurbeln. Vielleicht klappt´s ja.
Und bevor du die armen Arbeiter vergiftest, setze die Fische lieber wieder zurück.

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------



## wobbler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Tunesien*

-------moin wodibo

schlanke blinker..........wie für mefo oder kleine pilker bis 40gr.
und ruhig mal rasant kurbeln.

.......ja stahlvorfach wäe angebracht.... 


................viel spass............#6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Tunesien*

@ Wodibo


Hi,was die schwarzen Schatten betrifft,würde ich mal behaupten es sind so ´ne Art Meeräschen,können dort bis zu 4kg schwer
werden.
Wenn Du wieder in Sousse bist,dann geh doch mal morgens in den lokalen Fischmarkt ( riesen Halle direkt am Hafen)direkt neben den Bahngleisen am Hafen.
Dort siehst Du mal gleich was aktuell zu Fangen ist.
Wobei die größten der Fische weit draussen gefangen werden.
Nicht vergessen,Du brauchst ´nen Fischereischein dort.
Ohne kanns für dich als Ausländer sehr teuer werden und die Gefängnisse dort sind nicht empfehlenswert.
Einen Schein zu beantragen lohnt nicht,da der meist gute
3 Wochen dauert,meist noch länger.
Kurios an der Sache ist,das die Einheimischen nur einen Schein 
brauchen wenn sie auf der Jagd nach Octopussen sind.
Die meisten wissen garnicht das sie einen Fischereischein brauchen.
Selbst die Behörden dort haben keinen rechten Durchblick in Sachen Fischereischein.
Sie schicken dich von Ponzius zu Pilatius.....:q:q:q:q:q

Gut gemeinter Tip : ohne die richtigen Kontakte = laß die Finger vom Angeln dort = ist besser für deine Gesundheit.

Genieße lieber die Sehenswürdigkeiten,Land und Leute.
Rauche Chicha und trinke ´nen Tee oder was cih Dir empfehlen
kann ´nen Milchkaffee ( kaualib = tunesisch).


Der  STF


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Tunesien*

Mensch Wodi!
Lass blos die Finger in deiner Hose!|splat2:  Schließlich wollen wir zusammen im April die Storsei, Riesenleng und Rotbarsche in Kvenvaer raushieven:vik: Hab die Wammerl schon geordert:l 
Wenn du da in einem Verlies schmorst wirds blöd|kopfkrat


----------



## wodibo (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Tunesien*

Boh eh |uhoh: 
Vielen Dank für die Warnung. Da muß ich mal unseren deutschen Disponenten in Tunis auf die Spur schicken. Der wohnt da und kann mir sicher so nen Schein besorgen. 
Auf Meeräschen hatte ich auch gleich zuerst getippt. War leider dunkel und ich konnte nur die Schatten sehen.


----------



## carp´e´diem (28. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Tunesien*



wodibo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit dem Truck meine erste Tunesientour hinter mir habe, mal ein paar Fragen.
> Im Hafen habe ich viele gesehen, die mit einfacher Schnur und Köderfischen geangelt haben. Direkt an der Mole waren Kleinfischschwärme und darunter immer große schwarze Schatten |kopfkrat
> Die würde ich geren blinkern, wobblern oder mit Köfi und Pose fangen. Was empfehlt Ihr da und was könnten das für Fische sein. Ich würde sie im Hafen an die Arbeiter herschenken, da sie wohl schon in Öl eingelegt sind :q
> Die Ladestelle hab ich meist in Sousse und dann den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wie, wo und auf was kann ich da mit welcher Ausrüstung angeln???
> ...


 salve, erstmal nen gruß aus dem an(rheinerstaat) baden-württemberg-graben-neudorf. also bin halb tunesier und die fische die du da gesehen hast sind meereseschen im volksmund (buri) das "r"wird gerollt.die beste methode diese ungeniesbaren ölies zu fangen ist mit ner kopf(stipp)rute aber nicht zu lang (max. 5m) schwimmer ca. 2-3 gramm bis zum haken ca. 1 m, hakengröße 8-10, an den schenkel des hakens ein weiteres vorfach von ca. 5 cm und daran einendrilling größe 3. Als Hauptköter kommt an den haken nur ein stück brotteig. viel glück 

grüße

josef


----------

